# Cube Challenge: Invent your own OLLs



## Nukoca (Nov 21, 2009)

This is similar to the thread BYU made awhile back: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=174630

Inventing OLLs is somewhat easier since all you have to do is dissect the F2L in some way and put it back together. Chances are, you've invented an OLL.

I'll start: R2 D R' U R D' R' U' R' or U' F R' F' r U R U' r'


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

R' U' R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R'


----------



## Carrot (Nov 21, 2009)

I found these myself: (might be used by some )

R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'

R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' (and inverse) (I use these for speedsolving )


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 21, 2009)

inb4Jai


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 21, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> inb4Jai


Thanks for sharing... wait what?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 21, 2009)

please post what case it's for. My cube is upstairs and I don't want to take up my mom


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 22, 2009)

I made 4 myself, but I'm too bad at notation to post it. Its just muscle memory.


----------



## Rook (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh cool, I actually tried this a while back but ended up discovering an already existing algorithm. I remember that I thought I invented R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' for double headlights when I was experimenting with Sune.

anyway, first try:

R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' (R U R' U')x2 R U R2 U R U2 R' U R (Chameleon on B, this was was randomly doing R2's and U's followed by solving F2L )

Second try:

F U R' U2 R F' R' U R U F U' F' U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R (The diagonal corners one, top sticker on L and B. 25 moves if I counted right :fp)

I'm not even going to try and continue..


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 22, 2009)

Sune (Oriented corner at UFR) - (R U R' U')x3 y' (R' U' R U)x3


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2009)

Bumpage.

Sune (fish head in the top right.)
r2 U R' U' L' U R U' r'


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 26, 2009)

Edward said:


> Bumpage.
> 
> Sune (fish head in the top right.)
> r2 U R' U' L' U R U' r'



Niklas, actually.

R U' L' U R' U' L (U)


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2009)

PHPJaguar said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Bumpage.
> ...



My bad, whatever its called. Still. Awesome alg. Found it by accident.


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2010)

More bumpage...
Another accidental find. And this one wasn't in the wiki when I found it ^^
(I just added it btw. Awesome alg)


y2 L' R U R' U' L U R U' R'

Alg in action...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

That is a very nice alg, good find. It looks familiar though, but those algs for that case look similar anyway.


----------



## vgbjason (Jan 29, 2010)

L'URU' LUR'U' for anti-sune. i guess you could do the inverse for regular sune, too


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> More bumpage...
> Another accidental find. And this one wasn't in the wiki when I found it ^^
> (I just added it btw. Awesome alg)
> 
> ...



I also found this alg, which may be better because it is 2 gen. SM = R U R' U'

(R U2 R' U') (SM) (SM) (R U' R'). 

I also found

(r U) (R' U R U') * 3 (U' r').

Those are very triggery, and I can get below 2 seconds with each.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 29, 2010)

...those are in the Wiki I believe...


----------



## Edward (Jan 29, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...those are in the Wiki I believe...



The alg I just posted in this thread, I also put in the wiki.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ...those are in the Wiki I believe...
> ...



I was talking about SuperNerd's.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> More bumpage...
> Another accidental find. And this one wasn't in the wiki when I found it ^^
> (I just added it btw. Awesome alg)
> 
> ...


Hmm, this is the "algorithm" I've been using since I started. Its the inverse of the chameleon alg , only thing your alg is way less efficient.

I use y2 x U R' U' L U R U' r'
This alg doesn't affect edges at all, so your L' R at the start is basically just a really bad rotation.

I just noticed too, the first 2 algs for the chameleon(OLL24) are the same.

Edit: I also found this alg a while ago, a CLS alg? :confused:
F r U R' U' r' F R F2 or F r U R' U' L' U R U2 x'


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 29, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Edit: I also found this alg a while ago, a CLS alg? :confused:
> F r U R' U' r' F R F2 or F r U R' U' L' U R U2 x'


those algs do the same thing as U' L D' L' U L D L'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: I also found this alg a while ago, a CLS alg? :confused:
> ...



Thats a commutator 
I gotta learn MGLS. Looks good.


----------



## Edward (Feb 8, 2010)

Bumpage again? Yes.

r U R' U' M U R U' R'

Err ya go.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats old dude >_>


----------



## Edward (Feb 8, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Thats old dude >_>



Its not like the alg has to be new -_-...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well okay fine, but you should invent your "own" OLLs 
I haven't made any OLLs in a while, but I found really ugly R and J perms.


----------



## Edward (Feb 8, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Well okay fine, but you should invent your "own" OLLs
> I haven't made any OLLs in a while, but I found really ugly R and J perms.



If its not in the wiki, I don't really consider it to be old anyway. I found this on my 'OWN' without any references. Though its not MY alg, I can still call it my OWN.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 8, 2010)

True dat. Even if it already existed, he still invented it.


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont know if people use this but i found this through experimentation.

1: (R U R' U')(R' F R U)(R U' R' F')

Inverse: (F R U R')(U' R' F'R) (U R U' R')

They are really fast...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 8, 2010)

R' Then Y Perm

Its an OLL for the 2 facing in front.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2010)

I invented 22 of the 33 OLL's that I know. Some of them are the common ones such as

r U R' U R U2 r'

But others are completely my own (and very lame), such as

r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 8, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> R' Then Y Perm *then R*
> 
> Its an OLL for the 2 facing in front.


that's a nice COLL case alg 
F Y-perm F' is nice too


----------



## Joël (Apr 10, 2010)

F' R U2 r' U F2 U' r U2 R' F


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 11, 2010)

r U R' U' r' F R F'
t-perm I just found one day


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 11, 2010)

R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'

Cross solved, 2 corners facing left, 2 corners facing right.


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 11, 2010)

That's a double sune. It's what I use for that case.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 11, 2010)

Joël said:


> F' R U2 r' U F2 U' r U2 R' F



For that, I use

(f R U R' U' f') U' (R U R' U' R' F R F')


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 11, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> That's a double sune. It's what I use for that case.



I much prefer the R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' for my CMLL/COLL. This way you don't have to AUF from the recog position and it requires no regrips.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



Ewww.

y2 R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R'


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U2 r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
> ...



If I were right handed, I'd probably do: (L U2') (L' r' U L U') (r U2' L') from that angle.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't think Ben has an OLL for each angle, and it's not worth it at his speed to learn that. Much easier to just get used to a new alg at a new angle.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 11, 2010)

OLL 8: L F2 R' F2 L' F R F'
OLL 43: F' L F' L' F' R' F' R2 U2 R'

43 is not the best of its kind, but 8 is not so bad.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I don't think Ben has an OLL for each angle, and it's not worth it at his speed to learn that. Much easier to just get used to a new alg at a new angle.


Ah fair enough


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

bumping...again
i found this myself while trying to do r U R', no wiki used 
r U R' U' M U R U' R' for OLL 28 OMG it's not listed! lol


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 29, 2010)

OLL 28:
r U R' U' M U' R U' R'


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 29, 2010)

OLL 21:
z2 (R U R' U')x4 D (R U R' U') x2 (R U R' U')x4 D (R U R' U') x2


----------



## Feryll (Jun 29, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> OLL 21:
> z2 (R U R' U')x4 D *(R U R' U') x2 (R U R' U')x4* D (R U R' U') x2



What the heck?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2010)

F R U R´U y´ R´U´R U´R´
now just do: y , to see where do you have to do the algorithm


----------



## Chrish (Jul 2, 2010)

This is a PLL, but I found this U perm myself;

R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R


----------



## Chrish (Jul 2, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> OLL 21:
> z2 (R U R' U')x4 D (R U R' U') x2 (R U R' U')x4 D (R U R' U') x2



Is this a joke? (serious question) You can shorten that to 

z2 (R U R' U')x4 D2 (R U R' U') x2


----------



## Edward (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol 

E2 L' (T-perm) L E2.
Does OLL on the right.


----------

